# Possible virus ? (aaw7boot)



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , ive recently noticed a file which keeps coming back every time I delete it.

It is a text document located in C: drive called "aaw7boot" , if I click to open it it says:

================================================================================
Boot Cleaner
================================================================================
[~] Cleaning started at 2009-01-31 12:58

Does anyone know what this is or why it keeps creating itself whenever I try and delete it ?

I'm worried it may be a virus

Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Does this sound like the same thing?

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=18267


----------

